# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مقارنة سونى sony xperia z vs sony xperia zl

## mohamed73

sony xperia z   sony xperia zl  *General*  2G Network GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   C6602, C6603 GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 -   C6502, C6503, C6506 3G Network HSDPA 850 / 900 / 2100 - C6603 HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 /   2100 - C6502, C6506  HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 /   2100 - C6602 HSDPA 850 / 900 / 2100 - C6503 4G Network LTE 800 / 850 / 900 / 1800 / 2100   / 2600 - C6603 LTE 700 / 850 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100   - C6506    LTE 800 / 850 / 900 / 1800 / 2100   / 2600 - C6503 SIM Micro-SIM Micro-SIM Announced 2013, January 2013, January Status Coming soon. Exp. release 2013,   March Coming soon. Exp. release 2013, Q1 *Body*  Dimensions 139 x 71 x 7.9 mm (5.47 x 2.80 x   0.31 in) 131.6 x 69.3 x 9.8 mm (5.18 x 2.73   x 0.39 in) Weight 146 g (5.15 oz) 151 g (5.33 oz)  - IP57 certified - dust and water   resistant   - Water proof up to 1 meter and 30   minutes *Display*  Type TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M   colors TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M   colors Size 1080 x 1920 pixels, 5.0 inches   (~441 ppi pixel density) 1080 x 1920 pixels, 5.0 inches   (~441 ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes, up to 10 fingers Yes, up to 10 fingers Protection Shatter proof and scratch-resistant   glass Shatter proof and   scratch-resistant glass  - Timescape UI - Timescape UI - Sony Mobile   BRAVIA Engine 2 - Sony Mobile   BRAVIA Engine 2 *Sound*  Alert types Vibration; MP3 ringtones Vibration; MP3 ringtones Loudspeaker Yes Yes 3.5mm jack Yes Yes *Memory*  Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB microSD, up to 64 GB Internal 16 GB, 2 GB RAM 16 GB, 2 GB RAM *Data*  GPRS Up to 107 kbps Up to 70.4 kbps EDGE Up to 296 kbps Up to 236.8 kbps Speed HSDPA, 42 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.8 Mbps;   LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL HSDPA, 42 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps;   LTE, Cat3, 50 Mbps UL, 100 Mbps DL WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi Direct,   DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspot Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band,   Wi-Fi Direct, DLNA, Wi-Fi hotspot Bluetooth Yes, v4.0 with A2DP Yes, v4.0 with A2DP NFC Yes Yes Infrared port No Yes USB Yes, microUSB v2.0 (MHL) Yes, microUSB v2.0 (MHL)   *Camera*  Primary 13.1 MP, 4128x3096 pixels,   autofocus, LED flash 13 MP, 4128x3096 pixels,   autofocus, LED flash Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face   detection, image stabilization, HDR, sweep panorama Geo-tagging, touch focus, face   detection, image stabilization, HDR, sweep panorama Video Yes, 1080p@30fps, continuous   autofocus, video light, video stabilizer, HDR Yes, 1080p@30fps, continuous   autofocus, video light, video stabilizer Secondary Yes, 2.2 MP, 1080p@30fps Yes, 2 MP, 1080p@30fps *Features*  OS Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean),   planned upgrade to v4.2 (Jelly Bean) Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean),   planned upgrade to v4.2 (Jelly Bean) Chipset Qualcomm MDM9215M / APQ8064 Qualcomm MDM9215M / APQ8064 CPU Quad-core 1.5 GHz Krait Quad-core 1.5 GHz Krait GPU Adreno 320 Adreno 320 Sensors Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass Accelerometer, gyro, proximity,   compass, barometer (C6502 only) Messaging SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email,   IM, Push Email SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email,   IM, Push Email Browser HTML5 HTML5 Radio Stereo FM radio with RDS Stereo FM radio with RDS GPS Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS Yes, with A-GPS support and   GLONASS Java Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Colors Black, White, Purple Black, White  - SNS integration - SNS integration - TV-out (via MHL A/V link) - TV-out (via MHL A/V link) - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - One-touch mirroring - MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV player - IR Remote - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV/Flac player - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - Document viewer - MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV player - Photo viewer/editor - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV/Flac player - Voice memo/dial - Document viewer - Predictive text input - Photo viewer/editor   - Voice memo/dial   - Predictive text input  *Battery*   Non-removable Li-Ion 2330 mAh   battery Non-removable 2370 mAh Li-Ion   battery Stand-by Up to 550 h (2G) / Up to 530 h   (3G) Up to 500 h (2G) / Up to 500 h   (3G) Talk time Up to 11 h (2G) / Up to 14 h (3G) Up to 10 h (2G) / Up to 13 h (3G) Music play Up to 40 h Up to 40 h                                  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

الأبعاد والوزن 
- سوني اكسبريا Z : الأبعاد 139 * 71 * 7.9 مم ، الوزن 146 جرام. 
- سوني اكسبريا ZL : الأبعاد 131.6 * 69.3 * 9.8 مم ، الوزن 151 جرام.
المعالج ونظام التشغيل 
- كلا الهاتفين يعمل بنظام تشغيل أندرويد 4.1.2 جيللي بين ومخخط له العمل
بأندرويد 4.2 جيللي بين. 
- كلا الهاتفين يمتلك نفس البروسيسور 1.5 جيجا هيرتز رباعي النواة. 
السعة التخزينية وذاكرة الرام 
- الذاكرة الداخلية في كلا الهاتفين 16 جيجا بايت. 
- ذاكرة الرام في كلا الهاتفين 2 جيجا بايت. 
- يمكن اضافة ذاكرة خارجية تصل الي 32 جيجا بايت في سوني اكسبريا Z ، بينما
تصل الي 64 جيجا بايت في سوني اكسبريا ZL. 
الشاشة 
- الشاشة في الهاتفين من نفس النوع TFT Capacitive. 
- مساحة الشاشة في الهاتفين 5 بوصة. 
- دقة عرض الشاشة في الهاتفين 1080 * 1920 بكسل. 
الكاميرا 
- الكاميرا الأساسية في سوني اكسبريا Z دقتها 13.1 ميجا بكسل ، بينما في
سوني اكسبريا ZL دقتها 13 ميجا بكسل. 
- دقة التصوير في أي من الكاميراتين واحدة 4128 * 3096 بكسل. 
- يوجد في أي من الكاميراتين أوتوفوكس وفلاش LED وتصوير سويب بانوراما
وخاصية تحديد الوجه والابتسامة. 
- الكاميرا الأمامية في سوني اكسبريا Z دقتها 2.2 ميجا بكسل ، بينما في
سوني اكسبريا ZL دقتها 2 ميجا بكسل. 
*البطارية* 
- سوني اكسبريا Z : البطارية 2330 ميللي أمبير. 
- سوني اكسبريا ZL : البطارية 2370 ميللي أمبير. 
خلاصة القول: 
- في جميع المواصفات السابقة نلاحظ التشابة التام في بعض المواصفات ونلاحظ
الفروق البسيط التي لا تكاد أن تذكر في كلا من الهاتفين الا نقطة الذاكرة
الخارجية فهي في سوني اكسبريا ZL ضعف نظيرتها في سوني اكسبريا Z. وهناك
ثلاث اختلافات اخري لم اذكرهما في المقارنة ، النقطة الأولي هو أن هاتف
سوني اكسبريا Z مقاوم للأتربة والمياه ويمكن أن يقاوم المياه علي عمق 1 متر
ولمدة 30 دقيقة ، أما النقطة الثانية فهي أن سوني اكسبريا ZL أفضل في شبكات
الجيل الرابع فقط من سوني اكسبريا Z ، أما النقطة الثالثة هي أن مكان وضع
الشريحة والذاكرة الخارجية في سوني اكسبريا ZL في الخلف أما في سوني
اكسبريا Z ففي الجانب.

----------

